# West Yellowstone



## liquidmas (Nov 20, 2015)

I was looking into visiting West Yellowstone in the summer of 2017. I saw there was a World mark resort there. I have Wyndham 0lus developer bought points to use in an exchange. I was looking for feedback on resort as well as Wyndham exchange experiences.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 20, 2015)

Nice resort just a block from the park entrance, but am told it's a very difficult exchange to catch. Good luck!

Jim


----------



## liquidmas (Nov 20, 2015)

That is what I figured. I can reserve at the 9 month mark. I will give it a try and maybe get lucky. Thank you for your response.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 20, 2015)

There are other timeshare resorts around there, and really, you don't go to Yellowstone to hang out at a resort. Put in an ongoing search.

Jim


----------



## sue1947 (Nov 20, 2015)

liquidmas said:


> That is what I figured. I can reserve at the 9 month mark. I will give it a try and maybe get lucky. Thank you for your response.



The chances of a summer week available at the 9 month mark is slim to none.   You have a better chance putting in an OGS with RCI. 

Sue


----------



## lily28 (Nov 20, 2015)

I made multiple attempt before able to book a 2 bedroom at Worldmark at west Yellowstone when the reservation opens for next summer at 13 months. Even the studio are gone within seconds. I have been looking afterward to try to book shorter duration but no availability at all.  So I think you have no chance to book there at 9 months


----------



## LLW (Nov 22, 2015)

What's more, WM owners can waitlist, and Club Pass can't. Any cancelation between 13 months and 9 months would have been picked up by the WM waitlist, leaving no availability for the phone-in Club Pass requester. The waitlist works until 14 days before check-in.


----------



## liquidmas (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks for the honest replies. I will make other plans for Yellowstone. 

Mike


----------



## presley (Nov 22, 2015)

You may want to see if you can do a direct exchange with a WM owner. They will book it for you at the 13 month mark and you can book something for them that is hard to get.


----------

